# School Lunch



## Lineymom

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, so moderators please move if necessary.
I have been homeschooling but we have moved to a new area with what we think is a lot better school and the kids are going to school this year. 
My oldest is 7th grade. He is a big eater and wants to eat the school lunches. I try really hard to buy mostly organic and for sure non gmo food at home. I'm kinda militant about it, but of course he is older so has spent weeks at camps and grandparents houses over the summer eating whatever.
Looking at the school menu, it looks like they really are trying. Whole wheat pasta a decent amount of veggies, no chocolate milk etc. I, however, can't help but notice the amounts of gmo corn, wheat (which is flooded in round up to dry it up uniformly) that he would be getting daily. Also, lunch is $3 a day ($60 a month). I feel I could send him a pesticide free lunch easily at that price.
He was there one day for lunch last year (took some extracurricular classes to get his feet wet) and says that "everybody" eats cafeteria food. I really don't want him to feel like a weirdo, already coming from homeschooling, so I am in a dilemma. I want him to be able to make his own choices as much as possible, and if the food was completely unhealthy it would be an easy "no" but this is kinda gray. What do you guys do?


----------



## pumabearclan

I would start by accommodating the "normal" that helps your son acclimate, then gradually introduce foods from your family culture that he feels are OK, socially. 

At this stage your son knows that that family eats a certain way. I would focus on "helping" him to find ways to integrate the healthy food he is used to into his lunch. If that can't happen then improve nutrition at breakfast and dinner to compensate - and I wouldn't miss the opportunity to let him know that it's a compromise, if that's what it comes to.


----------



## HOMER

give healthy and tasty foods to your kids. so they finished their lunch daily. you give them salads and fruit salad or chapatti and green vegetables to them and stop giving your kids fast and unhealthy food which harms their body so they can 't stay fit and can't do his work


----------



## jeannekc

Have you heard of Weston Price? If I'm not mistaken, in his research, he found that children with completely westernized diets were able to turn their health around with just one good meal a day. If your son is only getting cafeteria food five times a week, you still have many opportunities for nourishing him and feeding him with quality, non-gmo alternatives. Make sure he gets a great breakfast and dinner, and I would set him free. Your relationship with him is more important at this point, and you don't want him to resent you for making him be the odd duckling at lunch. Just my two thoughts.


----------

